
New cabinet may signal Britain’s retreat as a Western power - edward
https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/post-partisan/wp/2016/07/14/new-cabinet-may-signal-britains-retreat-as-a-western-power/
======
JakeColtman
The article pretty neatly avoids any considerations of Britain's history. When
she was at the height of her leadership of the West (Victorian period) she had
a similar attitude of being detached from mainland Europe. Disraeli (PM) even
called Britain a primarily Asiatic power

The article also blurs Western values with "American foreign policy". Engaging
with powers we don't see eye to eye with in non-military ways should be seen
as expressing western values.

------
HoopleHead
Warning: Article behind Data-Slurp-Wall©

